# Thoughts on the M1?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Looking at upgrading to an auto. A friend of mine has a new M1 to sell. I've never had Benellis...only Remington. Looking to use it for waterfowling...needs to be able to take a beating. Any thoughts? I'll review past posts to try to get some info as well. Thanks...

Mike


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

definatly can take a beating. will do better than any remington on thereIMO.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I shot one for upland when I lived in SD and it is an excellent gun. Nice handling qualities. May have more recoil due to lighter weight/recoil operated. If kept resonably clean, extremely reliable. Used, good condition $600-$675.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Great gun, probably the easiest gun to take apart and clean, not many parts involved, i got one last fall, but i havent had alot of opportunities to use it, my dad really liked it and kind of took it over


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

If it's anything like the M2 you can't 8) go wrong, I picked up a M2 last fall and love it, First Benneli I have shot and will be buying more in the future.


----------

